# iwconfig does not show PRO/Wireless 4965 as wlan0

## lum-X

I am new and i'm trying to get used to linux. I have enjoyed configuratin gentoo last 3 days but i have 3-4 more things that ar not wirrking. 

I would like to use my wlan  and i cant configurate. 

this si what lspci shows about my wlan

```

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)

```

and iwconfig 

```

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

```

I have also installed drvers in kernel. 

```

CONFIG_IWLAGN=y

CONFIG_IWL4965=y

```

I really don't know what to use or post.

Thansk for help in advance  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zlomek

Try 

```
ifconfig wlan0 up 
```

or maybe install 

```
eix -I iw

[I] net-wireless/iw

     Available versions:  0.9.17 (~)0.9.21

     Installed versions:  0.9.21(22:01:58 19.10.2010)

     Homepage:            http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Documentation/iw

     Description:         nl80211-based configuration utility for wireless devices using the mac80211 kernel stack

[I] net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode

     Available versions:  

   (0)   (~)4.44.1.18 4.44.1.20 228.57.1.21

   (1)   228.57.2.21 228.57.2.23 228.61.2.24

     Installed versions:  228.61.2.24(1)(19:47:43 19.03.2010)

     Homepage:            http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi

     Description:         Intel (R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN ucode

```

In kernel I have: 

```
# grep CONFIG_IW /usr/src/linux/.config

# CONFIG_IWMC3200TOP is not set

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=y

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TRACING is not set

CONFIG_IWLAGN=y

CONFIG_IWL4965=y

# CONFIG_IWL5000 is not set

# CONFIG_IWL3945 is not set

# CONFIG_IWM is not set

```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# eix iwl4965

# cd /usr/src/linux

# cat .config | grep -i 802

# cat .config | grep -i kill

# cat .config | grep -i iwl

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

```

----------

## lum-X

I dot kwno what i have done wong why i have to initialise devices o startup. after i did the ifconfig wlan0 up it shows up. this is alos with soundcard i have to initialise it everytime with alsaconf init 0.

```

  tux ~ # cd /usr/src/linux

  tux linux # cat .config | grep -i 802

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE802154 is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

# CONFIG_NL80211_TESTMODE is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_REG_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_INTERNAL_REGDB is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

# CONFIG_LIB80211 is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_HT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel_ht"

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_BD2802 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RX8025 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_BQ4802 is not set

  

  tux linux # cat .config | grep -i kill

CONFIG_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA_BT_RFKILL is not set

  tux linux # cat .config | grep -i iwl 

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=y

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TRACING is not set

CONFIG_IWLAGN=y

CONFIG_IWL4965=y

# CONFIG_IWL5000 is not set

# CONFIG_IWL3945 is not set

  tux linux # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1d:72:28:31:f3  

          inet addr:192.168.2.11  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21d:72ff:fe28:31f3/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1045 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:924 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:791491 (772.9 KiB)  TX bytes:142935 (139.5 KiB)

          Interrupt:40 Base address:0xa000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1d:e0:a1:d0:3f  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

  tux linux # iwconfig   

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=14 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

```

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, final test :

```

# iwlist scan

# dmesg | tail

```

----------

## lum-X

```

iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:26:44:4A:FD:30

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=40/70  Signal level=-70 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"WirelessOfCreta"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000008bf44bc191

                    Extra: Last beacon: 1841ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000F576972656C6573734F664372657461

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B961224486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C183060

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A0C0017FF00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1601000100000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3E0100

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: 7F0101

                    IE: Unknown: DD07000C4300000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C330C0017FF00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C3401000100000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD820050F204104A0001101044000102103B0001031047001004511C9EA1F0514DB03438BFC230C1CF1021000754484F4D53

4F4E1023000A54686F6D736F6E2054471024000635383520763810420009313031395346364A

541054000800060050F20400011011001054686F6D736F6E2054473538352076381008000200

84103C000103

........................

Cell 05 - Address: 00:05:59:06:AD:07

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=70/70  Signal level=-31 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"NetFasteR IAD(PSTN)"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 22 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000000270ec72f7f

                    Extra: Last beacon: 1701ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00134E657446617374655220494144285053544E29

                    IE: Unknown: 010582848B962C

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0103

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                       Preauthentication Supported

                    IE: Unknown: 32080C1218243048606C

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

```

```

tux ~ # dmesg | tail

[ 2214.979713] hub 6-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[ 2214.979717] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 4 chg 0008 evt 0000

[ 2214.979726] hub 1-0:1.0: port 3, status 0503, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

[ 2214.979729] hub 7-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0006 evt 0004

[ 2214.979738] hub 7-0:1.0: port 1, status 0103, change 0000, 12 Mb/s

[ 2214.979747] hub 7-0:1.0: port 2, status 0103, change 0000, 12 Mb/s

[ 2214.979751] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0010 evt 0000

[ 2214.979757] hub 2-0:1.0: port 4, status 0503, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

[ 2214.988305] done.

[ 2216.513058] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: reserve dev 2 ep81-INT, period 2, phase 1, 17 us

```

----------

## lum-X

i am having a problem to connect now with wireless to the network with this name Cell 05 - Address: 00:05:59:06:AD:07 

```

tux ~ # wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

Trying to associate with 00:05:59:06:ad:07 (SSID='NetFasteR IAD(PSTN)' freq=2437 MHz)

Associated with 00:05:59:06:ad:07

WPA: Key negotiation completed with 00:05:59:06:ad:07 [PTK=CCMP GTK=TKIP]

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:05:59:06:ad:07 completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]

```

My configs are 

```

   File: /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf                                                                                          

# The below line not be changed otherwise we refuse to work

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

# Ensure that only root can read the WPA configuration

ctrl_interface_group=0

# Let wpa_supplicant take care of scanning and AP selection

ap_scan=1

# Simple case: WPA-PSK, PSK as an ASCII passphrase, allow all valid ciphers

network={

  ssid="NetFasteR IAD(PSTN)"

  group=TKIP

  psk="awesomepassword" #Moderator Edit: I removed his real password from post --cach0rr0

  # The higher the priority the sooner we are matched

  priority=5

}

```

```

File: /etc/conf.d/net                                                                                                

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

# It's important that we tell wpa_supplicant which driver we should

# be using as it's not very good at guessing yet

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

```

I know i am missing a lot of things but lets hope i will get better b time in gentoo and linux    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cach0rr0

hi

```

PA: Key negotiation completed with 00:05:59:06:ad:07 [PTK=CCMP GTK=TKIP] 

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:05:59:06:ad:07 completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=] 

```

This looks good! It means that wpa_supplicant was able to connect to the AP, and also authenticate 

however, running wpa_supplicant manually does *not* fire off a DHCP request 

so with wpa_supplicant still running, try dhcpcd wlan0, and see if it is able to get you an IP

If so, we know that you have all the needed packages, all the needed kernel settings, everything else is just configuring /etc/conf.d/net

----------

## d2_racing

You are almost there  :Razz: 

I don't see any bugs or misconfiguration inside your wpa_supplicant.conf

Can you post this :

```

# rc-update show

# rc-status

```

----------

## lum-X

```
                

tux ~ # rc-status -a

Runlevel: boot

 alsasound                                                          [ started  ]

 bootmisc                                                           [ started  ]

 checkfs                                                            [ started  ]

 checkroot                                                          [ started  ]

 clock                                                              [ started  ]

 consolefont                                                        [ started  ]

 hostname                                                           [ started  ]

 keymaps                                                            [ started  ]

 localmount                                                         [ started  ]

 modules                                                            [ started  ]

 net.lo                                                             [ started  ]

 rmnologin                                                          [ started  ]

 urandom                                                            [ started  ]

Runlevel: default

 alsasound                                                          [ started  ]

 dbus                                                               [ started  ]

 hald                                                               [ started  ]

 local                                                              [ started  ]

 net.eth0                                                           [ started  ]

 netmount                                                           [ started  ]

 udev-postmount                                                     [ started  ]

 xdm                                                                [ started  ]

Runlevel: nonetwork

 local                                                              [ started  ]

Runlevel: single

Runlevel: UNASSIGNED

 acpid                                                              [ stopped  ]

 bluetooth                                                          [ stopped  ]

 consolekit                                                         [ stopped  ]

 crypto-loop                                                        [ stopped  ]

 cupsd                                                              [ stopped  ]

 device-mapper                                                      [ stopped  ]

 dhcpcd                                                             [ stopped  ]

 dmcrypt                                                            [ stopped  ]

 dmeventd                                                           [ stopped  ]

 git-daemon                                                         [ stopped  ]

 gpm                                                                [ stopped  ]

 lvm                                                                [ stopped  ]

 lvm-monitoring                                                     [ stopped  ]

 mdev                                                               [ stopped  ]

 nscd                                                               [ stopped  ]

 numlock                                                            [ stopped  ]

 pciparm                                                            [ stopped  ]

 pwcheck                                                            [ stopped  ]

 pydoc-2.6                                                          [ stopped  ]

 pydoc-3.1                                                          [ stopped  ]

 rsyncd                                                             [ stopped  ]

 saslauthd                                                          [ stopped  ]

 sshd                                                               [ stopped  ]

 svnserve                                                           [ stopped  ]

 udev                                                               [ stopped  ]

 udev-dev-tarball                                                   [ stopped  ]

 udev-mount                                                         [ stopped  ]

 xdm-setup                 

 xdm       
```

```

tux ~ # rc-update -s -v

               acpid |                               

           alsasound | boot default                  

           bluetooth |                               

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

          consolekit |                               

         crypto-loop |                               

               cupsd |                               

                dbus |      default                  

       device-mapper |                               

              dhcpcd |                               

             dmcrypt |                               

            dmeventd |                               

          git-daemon |                               

                 gpm |                               

                hald |      default                  

            hostname | boot                          

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

                 lvm |                               

      lvm-monitoring |                               

                mdev |                               

             modules | boot                          

            net.eth0 |      default                  

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

                nscd |                               

             numlock |                               

             pciparm |                               

             pwcheck |                               

           pydoc-2.6 |                               

           pydoc-3.1 |                               

           rmnologin | boot                          

              rsyncd |                               

           saslauthd |                               

                sshd |                               

            svnserve |                               

                udev |                               

    udev-dev-tarball |                               

          udev-mount |                               

      udev-postmount |      default                  

             urandom | boot                          

                 xdm |      default                  

           xdm-setup | 
```

Last edited by lum-X on Fri Mar 11, 2011 12:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lum-X

OO yes now it works i did execute. 

```

tux ~ # dhcpcd wlan0

dhcpcd[4629]: version 5.2.10 starting

dhcpcd[4629]: wlan0: waiting for carrier

dhcpcd[4629]: wlan0: carrier acquired

dhcpcd[4629]: wlan0: broadcasting for a lease

dhcpcd[4629]: wlan0: offered 192.168.2.12 from 192.168.2.5

dhcpcd[4629]: wlan0: acknowledged 192.168.2.12 from 192.168.2.5

dhcpcd[4629]: wlan0: checking for 192.168.2.12

dhcpcd[4629]: wlan0: leased 192.168.2.12 for 172800 seconds

dhcpcd[4629]: forked to background, child pid 4672

tux ~ #  

```

while at another terminal at the same time this was executed  :Very Happy: .

```
wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

Trying to associate with 00:05:59:06:ad:07 (SSID='NetFasteR IAD(PSTN)' freq=2437 MHz)

Associated with 00:05:59:06:ad:07

WPA: Key negotiation completed with 00:05:59:06:ad:07 [PTK=CCMP GTK=TKIP]

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:05:59:06:ad:07 completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]

```

Then i unplugged the network cable and it works. All i would like to know can i make this with a script run every time or i just  have to add it at rc and is there any gui that works like other linux distros have. like Ubuntu or fedora since i take my laptop a lot with me so configurating wlan every time it would take me time.I have learned a lot from friday about linux and i still have to learn and do a install from beggining with a new x9000 cpu when i will get in 2 weeks or so. 

Thanks a lot  :Razz: 

----------

## d2_racing

Make just that you run that command to add the dhcpcd service :

```

# rc-update add dhcpcd default

```

----------

## lum-X

thanks. is there a way to set up at boot so i wont need to do the wpa_supplicant every time that i boot or any GUI that will make it easyer  like other distros that have.

----------

## d2_racing

If you are not near your AP, the wpa_supplicant may hang during the boot process.

----------

## lum-X

well my AP is at my room so i'ts few meters  :Razz:  lol. i can see it from the lan. it hangs at boot a bit if the cable is not in.

----------

## cach0rr0

 *lum-X wrote:*   

> well my AP is at my room so i'ts few meters  lol. i can see it from the lan. it hangs at boot a bit if the cable is not in.

 

i would normally suggest using a graphical tool such as wicd (very small, light, lean, but straightforward, and no need to edit conf files)

however manual configuration, if you want to start this via an init script (similar to how net.eth0 is started), you can change things around in /etc/conf.d/net, then create a symlink '/etc/init.d/net.wlan0' which points at '/etc/init.d/net.lo'

...sorry, it's early, I'm being confusing because I'm not fully awake. Bsaically

```

cd /etc/init.d

ln -s net.lo net.wlan0

```

that creates the startup script. Then edit /etc/conf.d/net and provide the settings for wpa_supplicant. 

Described in detail here: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?full=1#book_part4_chap4

----------

